# French dressing



## christophe (Jun 21, 2009)

You will have to use a bowl and a whip
You will need : 
- oil ( any oil : olive oil, walnut oil, colza oil…)
- vinegar ( any kind of vinegar of any flavour : cider,wine, etc…)
- Salt and pepper
- Any kinds of aromatic herbs ( chives, thyme, basil,….)
- Any kind of aromatic ingredient ( ginger powder, etc…) 
My advice would be to try to stick to ONE aromatic herb, or ONE aromatic ingredient, to give one flavour to the vinaigrette ; otherwise, flavours will mix and cancel each other. 


Start by putting the equivalent of 5 table spoons of oil in the bowl.

Start whipping the oil while spilling little by little the vinegar .
Little by little the mixture will become unclear.


Here is he result
The more you ad vinegar, the more liquid will become the vinaigrette, and the hoter i twill taste.


Then add salt, pepper, and aromatic herbs.

Your vinaigrette is ready to be spread on your crudités
Either you spread it on your crudités or salad and serve it to your guests ; or you leave it in a nice bowl, and bring it to the table so your gusts can help themselves with it to their taste and convenience.


Another famous way to make a vinaigrette is to use the same ingredients, plus French mustard.
You can get any kind of mustard, the old-fashion one ( with mustard seeds ), the hot or medium one, for example.

Do as previously : put il in the bowl, but this time ad a coffee spoon of mustard.

Use a whip to mix together


Spill some vinegar gently and slowly so you get little by little a yellow mixture and quite thick.
You can leave it that way.
You can also carry on spilling vinegar : Your vinaigrette will then become more and more liquid, and more and more hot.


----------



## jet (Jun 21, 2009)

Normally, I think, you whisk the oil into the vinegar, not the other way around.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm...all the sources I checked agree with jet. The emulsification happens because the oil is slowly incorporated into the vinegar, similar to making mayonnaise or aoili.


----------

